# New Phoenix P14 Sound System



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Surprised haven't seen anything yet on the new Phoenix P14 System. We just got them in and they are a smaller foot print and less expensive. Seems like even though it is smaller the volume seems to be adequate and would be full featured w/ DCC or an Airwire DCC output. It will also work with DC


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

How much are they?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Renee put them on the store site for $130 http://www.reindeerpass.com/new-phoenix-p14.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are for O scale


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

think i saw them advertised for On30 also. Treeman what comes with it? Will it hook up to a airwire drop in?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I could determine they only have one triggerable output. For a steam chuff.
Yes?? No??


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Tony,

That was the best I could ascertain as well. One input for chuff. The unit is designed to be controlled via DCC. 
With the Phoenix expansion board you can add triggers. But with the P14's diminutive nature that doesn't make 
much since, not to mention the additional cost IMO. 

I believe it will plug in directly to an AirWire board same as the P8, with the appropriate harness.

I bought one from Mike, looking forward to interacting with it. I'm not sure where the P14 will find a home yet, I have several smaller choices.

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the output impedance and power output for a speaker?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been "testing" one and find that they are very nice units. Easily programmable with the standard programming port and USB cable. 

They have great sound for smaller locomotives and they fit in very small spaces and have 8 ohm speaker output.. 

http://phoenixsound.com/products/p14.html

http://phoenixsound.com/pdf/P14_Handbook.pdf

Since the health issues, I've shelved a lot of the "extra stuff" to keep up on the decal business.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you Stan also here is the link to the supplement http://phoenixsound.com/pdf/P14_Low_I_DCC.pdf . Paul your answer is in the handbook, again thank you Stan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The price makes sense, if you have O or On3 and need the smaller unit.

Paul the power output is in the manual on the site, think it is 1.8 watts.

Looks like a class D amplifier.

Good to 30 volts, that's a good step forwards.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I think the volume would be adequate for many large scale Guys. It does have a chuff input, will chuff also from voltage only. Many features from DCC and Air Wire.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> They are for O scale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the Phoenix P5T auxiliary board or know how it works? Would it work with other DCC sound decoders using RC analog inputs? 

Patrick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, not sure of what your question is. With a class D amplifier, it should be efficient, and the output power rating should allow you to calculate the current drawn.

The 30 volt limit is a good thing, nice to see manufacturers "wising up" on LS DCC voltage levels, even though this is an O scale decoder, plenty of applications in LS for small locos and tight spaces.

If it is up to snuff performance wise, a good choice for battery guys, were every cubic inch of space can be important.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

No question, I just had trouble saying it is for O scale only. I can see it in many large scale applications, to save money, and space.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, completely agree, and it appears to have a new design, so probably better. The only think I think is dumb is that they should just include the 7 triggers on the main board as standard.

Greg


----------

